# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben en borstbeen

## kaylee10

Ben vorige week van de trap gevallen,met mijn borst op een paal van de trap
heb mijn borstbeen en ribben gekneusd,heb veel pijn,eerst alleen aan de rechterborst die helemaal blauw is ,maar nu meer pijn aan de linkerkant
waar ook een verdikking onder de borst zit,is dit normaal???

----------

